# Healthy Goodie Bag Ideas



## rootzdawta (May 22, 2005)

I'm thinking about throwing a 1 year birthday party for ds. There will be plenty of children there and I would like to give them goodie bags. I loved goodie bags as a girl--they were usually loaded with all different kinds of candies and such. My mother would usually only let me have one or two . . . but I'd rather not give out candy. I'm having a hard time coming up with ideas about what to put in the goodie bags. I will put little party favors, balloons and such. But what healthy, tasty and fun goodies can I put in the goodie bags? Any ideas? TIA!


----------



## babygrant (Mar 10, 2005)

One thing I just read about...I think on here...was instead of using balloons at a birthday party to buy beach balls instead. Then at the end of the party, give each child a ball







Then you don't waste money on balloons that will pop and/or shrivel up and get thrown out.

You could also do stickers, wooden building blocks, sidewalk chalk, bubbles....


----------



## mamajessica (Sep 15, 2004)

You could make some homemade granola bars with coconut,etc. I second the stickers, dd is 16 months and thinks they are soooo cool


----------



## Ruthla (Jun 2, 2004)

First of all, keep in mind that "first birthday parties" are for the parents, not the baby. Your baby won't care if he doesn't get a party until he's 2 or 3.

Secondly, make sure that whatever you give out is toddler-safe. Balloons are a choking hazard.

I'd suggest giving out small toys (but not TOO small!) and maybe some cookies or crackers and raisins.


----------



## rootzdawta (May 22, 2005)

Wow . . . excellent ideas ladies.

I know the birthday party is mostly for the adults but I figured I would have to keep the children entertained/happy or else the adults couldn't really enjoy themselves. That's why I'm bothering with the goodie bags . . . but wow, really great ideas. And not too expensive. Thanks!


----------



## Mamaperk (May 15, 2005)

I don't remember what I did way back when my first was a year old, but know I probably put lots of candy because I didn't know any better then.









A fellow homeschooler, attachment parenting, homebirthing Work-at-Home Mama I know has a good bag business - she adds lots of fun things to the bags and you can get them as inexpensive as you need. She adds inflatables, has baby toys, etc. She made up special bags for the babies and toddlers coming to my 6yo daughter's birthday party and they were a huge hit w/ the moms as well as babies!









Check it out: http://www.partypalooza.com/

I have five children and find that my kids usually like the toys and games and such more than the tootsie rolls or lolly pops that come in goody bags.


----------



## stellimamo (Jan 9, 2006)

For my dd 1st bday goodie bags we did little bottles of bubbles, sidewalk chalk, and little ladybug keychain mirrors (it was a ladybug party). No candy but the kids loved all the stuff and it was relatively inexpensive, about $1.50 a bag or so. We made out own bags out of paper lunch sacks with sponge paint ladyugs on them.


----------

